# General settings on Arcam AVR 600 greyed out?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just moved and set up my Arcam AVR 600. I am just using my KEF Q900's and 600C.No surrounds or sub right now. I went to check my general settings, they are all greyed out and I cannot select anything. Do I need to run the auto set up again? Just want to set this up correctly. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So literally all menu options are greyed out? Sometimes AVR's have portions that are not accessible if the AVR's RoomEQ has not been preformed. I will look more into this. I would recommend calling the Dealer you purchased it at or even Arcam in the mean time. This is a very expensive AVR and Customer Support is said to be excellent.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> So literally all menu options are greyed out? Sometimes AVR's have portions that are not accessible if the AVR's RoomEQ has not been preformed. I will look more into this. I would recommend calling the Dealer you purchased it at or even Arcam in the mean time. This is a very expensive AVR and Customer Support is said to be excellent.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ, got everything straightened out. My dealer contacted Arcam for me. And it is what I thought. I had to run the auto setup again. I could not remember from the first time that I set this up. Everything sounds fantastic once again. Thanks for the info. John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad to hear that all is worked out. I figured it was something along the lines of having to run RoomEQ or some sort of Automated Setup. The AVR600 is one of the finest sounding AVR's extant and I am sure it sounds wonderful. Quite beautiful to boot. Did you choose Silver or Black?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I got black. Thinking of adding the Oppo BDP-93 to my system next.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Black is definitely the safe call. 2 AVR's ago, I had a Silver Onkyo TX-SR875. It drove me nuts that most of my other gear was Black. Thankfully, my Denon DVD-3910 is Silver and my Comcast Cable Box is too so I dragged out another AV Rack to setup those three together. Well might be OCD.... Also, Black is advantageous for applications where the AVR is in the line of sight of ones Display.

I could not recommend the OPPO more. I absolutely adore mine. By a very large margin, it is my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

